# Citation Flounder - See the monster!



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Donna of the SallyT landed a 26 inch, 7.2 pound Fluke on Sunday, Aug 22nd, 2004.

The boat was concluding it's morning trip and the Capt. had told everyone to "reel um up".

She said that the fish did not give a head shake or any other sign and had no clue how big it was until the huge doormat came up to the top.

She though she had some grass! 

See the beast here:










http://www.sallytfishing.com/virginia-beach-fishing-photos.htm

Congratulations Donna!


Bob
(all I got was a 12 incher and two croakers!)


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice looking fish and a well coached pic, of course with a fish that big she coulda held it a little closer


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I take a LOT of fish photos when I am on the boat.

Gotta make them look "Larger than Life"  

This one needed no trick photography. It covered the bottom of a large cooler.

Bob


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Well its no wonder she hooked that monster, she was fishing MY spot on the rail!
Nice fish
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------

